
You Won’t Believe What Facebook Is Giving Away for Free Now - sytelus
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/wont-believe-facebook-giving-away-free-now/
======
benmcnelly
I don't like the way wired treats people with adblock enabled, so no traffic
from me. Its hard to respect a click-bait title like that anyway. Downvote
away, I know its not a helpful comment about whatever the article is about, I
just wanted to share that I finding no compelling reason to care about
anything wired has to say.

------
minimaxir
Previous discussion on fasttext:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12226988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12226988)

Not sure why it's popping up now when it was released 2 weeks ago. (although
the blog post discussing it was posted today)

------
Mindstormy
Click bait title much?

~~~
minimaxir
The clickbait is done ironically.

~~~
wodenokoto
Still click bait. You have to click to understand what the article is about
and that the title is ironic.

~~~
minimaxir
Not disagreeing with that, but providing an answer as to why.

